# Can you help me understand my OPK results?



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm trying to follow my cycle after a D&C due to miscarriage 4 weeks ago.

I did an OPK test on saturday, it was neg. Then I took one again on Tuesday, and I got this super faint line. I tested again yesterday (wednesday), same faint line. THen, today (Thursday) no line. Nothin, zilch, nada.

I'm positive that tuesday's and wed's lines were evaps (I check before at 10 minutes, as per the instructions). The only things I can think of is that I"m testing in the evening. The instructions say the best time for testing is 2pm....but really, would that be enough to give wonky results?

Is it possible I O'd on Monday and tuesday's and wed's line were residual LH? I didn't have any other ovulation signs.

I'm confused! Anyone have a explanation?

I guess the only thing to do is to wait and see, and hope that AF gets here soon and I have a better idea of when I'm Oing!!!!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Bena,
I'm so sorry about your m/c and D&C. I went through that, too.







It is possible to miss the LH surge by testing at the wrong time of day. Some people find they need to test twice a day to discover they surge in the morning. It's also possible your body thought about surging and then changed its mind. I would keep testing, to be honest. I seem to recall getting faint lines around CD9 and then surging around CD12 or 13. Good luck!


----------



## 159396 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Bena

I had some conflicting OPK results as well. 3 months ago I tested positive in the morning and then negative in the evening but then another faint line later that evening.

I was originally confused because my fertility clinic told me to use the 2nd urine of the day and the instructions said to use the 1st. The nurse then explained to me that the 2nd urine of the day would likely be the most concentrated and give the most accurate result. She also said that a lot of patients like the clearblue easy tests because they give a smiley face, or no smiley face, so there is no trying to determine if the line is dark enough or not.

I found that the clearblue tests really were more reassuring to me and only tested with the 2nd urine of the day. Once it showed positive I went ahead with the IUI procedure the next day. I didnt test anymore that day because I trusted the test, and I didn't want to drive myself crazy!

Good luck, I'm sure everyone has personal preferences when it comes to the OPKs but this is just what I did.


----------

